# The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride 2011



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, boils & ghouls, I am returning this haunted season! Thanks to Randy & everyone - just got my assignment and am so f'ing stoked! Also did some acting for Pennhurst two weeks back - what a great time!

More details & pics to come!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woo-hoo, JT! I know you had a blast last year, and I hope this year is even better for you


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Congrats Johnny Thunder! I enjoyed hearing about your experiences at last years Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride on Hauntcast.

Looking forward to hearing about this season! Can you tell us what role you will playing?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Like there was ever a doubt that they would have you back. After seeing the Bates commercial you posted on FB you have good reason to be stoked. Congrats!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Here's the trailer for The Bates.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! We have nothing like that in Boise. Halloween is the only time of year I really miss Chicago. (I know Bate's isn't in Chicago, but it has a lot of haunted attractions).


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a kick ass trailer for this year!!! So wish something that good was around here. Hmmm, might have to plan another quick trip out east next year.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks awesome! I am definitely going to try to get out there and see Bates Hotel and Pennhurst!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, JT, tell them more people will come to see the haunt if they put you in a trailer - a commercial trailer, not a trailer park trailer:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that is awesome


----------

